# Ohio River Hyde Park area



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone know any access points to the river from that area? Looking to do some fishing early this week.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

boat access you have schmidt field or public landing, bank i'm not so sure about


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

im just going to fish from the bank, i dont have a boat. i couldnt fish from the bank from those ramps?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Fish below Meldahl Dam, western Clermont Co. straight out River road.
Water has to be below 30' or it's up in the trees. Higher than that it's best to fish the Ky side. It may take a time or two going there but you'll figure it out.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

FTR, there is no access to the Ohio river from Hyde park. The closes access would probably be in the Linwood or Columbia/Tusculumn area. Both are off Riverside Drive. Turkey Ridge Park at the bottom of Delta ave. has easy access for bank fishing.


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

Jon, There is a red Catholic church just east of Collins St. on Riverside/Kellogg Ave near Schmidt Landing. Just park in the back, carefully scale the hill to your left, & fish beind the Waterworks Main station. Nobody will bother you at all, night or day. Make sure you have your Ohio license renewed in Feb 2010.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

napsax said:


> Jon, There is a red Catholic church just east of Collins St. on Riverside/Kellogg Ave near Schmidt Landing. Just park in the back, carefully scale the hill to your left, & fish beind the Waterworks Main station. Nobody will bother you at all, night or day. Make sure you have your Ohio license renewed in Feb 2010.


i see guys fishing there all the time, also see people fishing by the ramp at schmidt


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks guys, i was actually driving down riverside yesterday just scoping out a possible spot and i saw where that is, i saw a couple boys pull in there with fishing poles in the bed of their truck, its on lumber st, the parking lot goes right up to the river. i'll have to give that spot a shot, besides, its only a 6 minute drive


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

Just spent a couple hours down there behind the waterworks, a lot of ice on that hill, almost took a couple spills. there was a flat spot behind this fallen tree, set up and put my poles out there. 20 minutes in my hands and feet started to get real real cold, luckily i had gloves in the car, ran up and got those, when i came back my pole wasnt propped up on my tackle box anymore, went for it but no fish, probably just wind and current because my bait was still in tact. spent the rest of my time there just staring out over the river and watching the sunset, no fish though. :S


----------

